# Affinity Photo - Vorstellung



## Snugel (5. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Forum,

ich wollte hier mal eine neue Photoshop alternative vorstellen. Sie heist Affinity Photo und bietet fast identischen Funktionsumfang wie Photoshop. Die Effekte wenn man ein Photo bearbeitet sind teils besser als bei Photoshop. Die UI ist sehr ansprechend und lehnt sich sehr an Photoshop an.
Ich dachte zuerst das kann nicht sein für den Preis. Ich holte mir die Testversion von dem Produkt und zwei Wochen später habe ich eine Lizenz geholt. Das Produkt ist in seiner Fülle sehr gut für den Preis und bietet sogut wie keinen nachteil. Ich hatte es für einen Festpreis von Rund 50 € gekauft.

Hier mal ein Link: Affinity Photo

Ihr werdet überascht sein was das Tool für den Preis alles kann und wie ansprechend die Usability ist. Nach ein wenig eingewöhungszeit verbessert sich der workflow deutlich. Da ich gerne im RAW (CR2) fotografiere, habe ich nach einer Lösung gesucht die vielversprechend ist und proffesionellen funktionsumfang bietet. Hier bin ich fündig geworden.

Neben dem Photo-Tool bitet der Hersteller auch Lösungen für:
Design
und
Publishing
an. Auch die machen einen sehr vielversprechenden Eindruck.


----------



## Sempervivum (6. Oktober 2019)

Affinity-Photo ist auch bei mir das bevorzugte Programm für die Bildbearbeitung.
Kleine Wermutstropfen:
- Habe ich z. B. zehn Fotos offen und bearbeitet und möchte sie exportieren, geht das nicht in einem Rutsch, sondern ich muss bei jedem Foto einzeln durch den Prozess des Exportierens durch.
- Das gleiche beim Entwickeln: Nicht möglich, mehrere Bilder mit den selben Einstellungen zu entwickeln (@Sprint schreibt es in einem anderen Thread).
- Ich habe davor Photoshop Elements benutzt und hatte im Vergleich den Eindruck, dass es dort einfacher ist, bei Korrekturen einen natürlichen Eindruck von den Farben zu bekommen.
Alles in allem kann ich damit aber gut leben, angesichts des hohen Preises für Photoshop.


----------



## Technipion (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich persönlich stehe ja total auf GIMP. Es hat einen schlechten Ruf weil es OpenSource ist (und kostenlose Software kann ja gar nicht gut sein... ), aber ich verwende es seit vielen Jahren und bin begeistert vom Funktionsumfang. Seit ein paar Monaten versuchen sich die Entwickler an einer GPU-Beschleunigung, und auf meinem Rechner läuft damit beinahe alles in Echtzeit.
Außerdem lässt es sich durch unzählige Extensions und Plugins erweitern. Es gibt beinahe nichts, was man nicht tun könnte.

Ich bin allerdings kein Profi. Ich habe zwar schon das ein oder andere Wunder mit GIMP vollbracht, setze es aber wie gesagt nicht hauptberuflich ein. Ob es sich für den individuellen professionellen Workflow eignet, muss daher jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Das Gute ist: Weil GIMP OpenSource ist, kann man es sich einfach schnell downloaden und testen: GIMP - GNU Image Manipulation Program
Tutorials dazu gibt es übrigens zu Hauf. Z.B. hier: MyGimpTutorialChannel

(Für mich gab es daher nie den Bedarf mir PhotoShop oder ähnliches zu kaufen)

Gruß Technipion


----------



## ComFreek (6. Oktober 2019)

Technipion hat gesagt.:


> Es hat einen schlechten Ruf weil es OpenSource ist (und kostenlose Software kann ja gar nicht gut sein... )


Also für mich hat es eher einen schlechten Ruf, weil die UI ein bisschen unterentwickelt ist.


----------



## Snugel (6. Oktober 2019)

@Sempervivum 
Ja , es kann sein, dass vielleicht noch nicht alles reibungslos ist. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass es besser wird. Man muss ja auch den entwicklungsvorsprung sehen, den Adobe hat. Das sind fast oder sicher Jahrzente. Wenn ein neues Produkt bei seinem ersten öffentlichen Auftritt so glänzen kann, bin ich mir sicher, meint es der Hertseller ernst.
Ich würde deshalb vorschlagen, dass man den Hersteller auf solche Dinge aufmerksam macht, damit er sein Potenzial nutzen und das Produkt verbessern kann.

@Technipion
@ComFreek 
OpenSource als solche finde ich nicht schlecht. Aber wie ComFreek schon sagte: Die Grafik und ich bin der Ansicht die bedinung ist bei OpenSource echt ziemlich unterentwickelt.
Man kann mich jetzt als oberflächlich sehen, aber in Zeiten wie diesen ist eine gute Grafik auch ein must have. Viele OpenSource Software wird wegen der Usability und der nicht ansprechenden Grafik nicht genutzt. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, welchen Funktionsumfang die Software hat. Wie sagt man so schön: Das Auge isst mit.
Ich Arbeite ab und an eher selten mit Blender. Ich weis, Blender ist ein 3D-Grafiksuite und nicht vergleichbar mit Affinity Photo etc. Ich erstelle damit versuchweise Logos. Auch hier ist das Problem die UI, welche eine teilweise Katastrophe ist. Ich schätze die Arbeit die reinfließt aber ab einem gewissen Grad muss man sich auch mal um das Äußere kümmern und nicht nur die Funktionen erweitern. Die OpenSource gemeinde könnte viel mehr ereichen, wenn sie auch hier mal einen quasi Standard einführen würde. Es stagniert ein wenig im umgang mit Anpssung und Flexibilität. Das meine ich nicht destrucktiv. Ganz im gegenteil, wenn man ein wenig die Ohren für konstrucktive Kritik offen hätte, dann wüssten die Entwickler worauf es vielliecht in zweiter oder dritter Linie bei den Usern ankommt.
Die UI ist gänzlich aus dem Fokusareal verschwunden. Die Userbility past prima mit in das gebiet. Viele Software ist so rein gar nicht Gebrauchstauglich. Nach meiner deffinition ist Gebrauchstauglichkeit subjektiv gesehen so denffiniert wie hier in den ersten beiden Sätzen: Gebruchstauglichkeit
Das Problem: Wenn jeder etwas Subjektiv sieht, gibt es keine Objektivität mehr. Wenn das der Fall ist benötigt man einen Standard, der bestimmt wie vorzugehen ist. Nur weil man einen Standard hat, heist es micht zwingend, dass ein Produkt nicht doch flexibel entwickelt werden kann.


----------



## Sempervivum (6. Oktober 2019)

> Ich würde deshalb vorschlagen, dass man den Hersteller auf solche Dinge aufmerksam macht, damit er sein Potenzial nutzen und das Produkt verbessern kann.


Vollkommen richtig. Sie haben ein Forum und zumindest die Angelegenheit mit Export von vielen Dateien ist dort schon bekannt.
Ein anderes Problem war, dass der Weißabgleich mit Pipette nicht funktionierte und das wurde erfreulicher Weise in der vorletzten Version behoben!


----------



## Sprint (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin inzwischen auch bei Affinity Photo gelandet. Gimp hatte ich ein paar mal ausprobiert, aber der Unterschied von der Bedienung zum Quasi-Standard PS ist schon so gewaltig, daß man ohne Schulung nicht wirklich weit kommt. Erfreulicherweise ist die Affinity Photo Bedienung recht eng an PS angelehnt, so daß man sich nicht einmal bei Tastaturkürzeln großartig umgewöhnen muß.

Bzgl. Entwickeln von Raw Bildern bin ich jetzt auf RawTherapee gestoßen. Das kann auch wie Lightroom synchronisieren, wobei sich das nicht nur auf das Kopieren von Einstellungen beschränkt, sondern auch mehrere Bilder gleichzeitig bearbeitet, was den Vorteil hat, daß man nach Änderungen nicht immer wieder neu synchronisieren muß.


----------



## Sempervivum (10. Oktober 2019)

Das ist ein sehr interessanter Hinweis auf RawTherapee, das werde ich mir auch ansehen. Benutze immer gern Alternativen zu den Platzhirschen Adobe bei Bildbearbeitung und MS bei Office.


----------



## zerix (10. Oktober 2019)

Da hier etwas auf der Bedienung von OpenSource Software rumgehackt wird, wollte ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben. 
Ich bin kein Profi was Bildbearbeitung und sowas angeht. Allerdings teste ich sehr gerne Software und arbeite mich auch in Software ein, um diese nutzen zu können. Gleiches habe ich bei Photoshop/Gimp, Cinema4d/Blender und MS Word/LibreOffice gemacht.
Meist ist die Oberfläche nicht schlechter, sondern lediglich anders. Oft kennen die Nutzer ein Programm, wie Photoshop, und versuchen dann die freie alternative, wie Gimp, und versuchen diese genau so zu bedienen, wie erstere. Das funktioniert dann meist nicht und das macht dann die Software schlecht und unbenutzbar.
Meist ist der  Sinn einer OpenSource Software nicht die kostenpflichtige zu kopieren, sondern einen gewissen Funktionsumfang zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Ich erinnere mich an die Aussage von einem Bekannten, der sagte, dass OpenOffice schlecht sei, weil er viel länger braucht eine Option X zu finden, er würde bei MS Office nicht so lange benötigen.
Teilweise kann man sogar wesentlich produktiver arbeiten, hat man sich erstmal in eine Software eingearbeitet, auch wenn sie auf den ersten Blick schwer zu bedienen ist, siehe Vim oder Emacs.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Meist liegt es einfach nur an dem Nutzer, der erwartet, dass Software B genau wie Software A zu bedienen ist

cheers,


----------



## Sprint (10. Oktober 2019)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Meist liegt es einfach nur an dem Nutzer, der erwartet, dass Software B genau wie Software A zu bedienen ist


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Aber ich habe eben auch selbst festgestellt, daß mir die Umgewöhnung von PS auf Affility Photo sehr viel leichter gefallen ist, weil die Bedienung recht ähnlich ist.
Und bei Gimp wäre es einfach ein zeitliches Problem gewesen, sich da einzuarbeiten.


----------



## zerix (10. Oktober 2019)

Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Aber ich habe eben auch selbst festgestellt, daß mir die Umgewöhnung von PS auf Affility Photo sehr viel leichter gefallen ist, weil die Bedienung recht ähnlich ist.


Ja, das liegt teilweise daran, dass kommerzielle Software sich in der Bedienung an der erfolgreichen Software anlehnt. Da Nutzer meist so reagieren, wie ich oben erwähnt habe, hilft das die eigene Software zu verkaufen. Das Bedürfnis haben OpenSource Programme nicht, weshalb sie öfter (nicht immer) auf Effektivität ausgelegt sind und nicht unbedingt auf Benutzerfreundlichkeit.


----------



## Snugel (11. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Alle.

@zerix 
Nun was wir hier tun ist nicht hacken, sondern konstrucktiv kritik Äußern. So sehe ich das.

Was OpenSource angeht, ich habe selber sehr viel erfahrung mit OS. Ob es OpenOffice ist oder LibreOffice. Es geht noch weiter. Ich habe Gimp, Blender, VLC, FireFox, Thunderbird und unter garantie noch sehr viel mehr. Ich denke es sollte nicht darum gehen, wer hier was in welchem Umfang nuzte. Viel mehr sollte sich bei einer solchen diskusion der Fokus darauf legen, was für die Endanwender am benutzerfreundlichsten ist. Es gibt Trendsetter. Das heist aber nicht das der Trend dann auch eine Art neuer Standard würde. Aber wenn es quasi Standard ist, ohne das er es ist, dann verwirrd man die Nutzer mit abweichenden Wegen.
Defacto ist es doch so: OS ist nicht schlecht aber zu großen Teilen sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig in der Handhabung. Grade in Zeiten wie diesen, ist es wichtig, dass man kurze umgewöhnungszeiten hat. "Time is Mony" und für mein Privatleben gilt "Time is Time" kling meinetwegen etwas abgetroschen aber meine Privatzeit nutze ich so effizient wie möglich. Wenn ich merke, dass etwas nicht ganz untrivial beschleunigen kann, dann tue ich das. Abweichend von OpenOffice und LibreOffice nutze ich Softmaker Office.
MS Office, Libre- und OpenOffice und andere Office waren mal. Meine neue Suite ist von Softmaker. 
SoftMaker Office
Das hat wie schon weiter oben gesagt nichts mit dem Funktionsumfang zu tun, viel mehr mit der Art und weise wie man etwas bedienen muss.
Mein Fazit ist:
Mit dieser Art kritik kann man etwas anfangen, da sie sehr konstruktiv ist. Es wäre etwas anderes, wenn man sagen würde, dass etwas einfach nur sch... ist, ohne es zu begründen. Wir sagen was zu verbessern wäre, damit man die kritik verwerten kann. Ob das jemand tut oder nicht ist an Ihm!
Nur weil sich jemand wagt etwas zu sagen, was nicht unbedingt auf anklang stößt, bedeutet das nicht, dass dieser jemand nicht doch recht haben kann bzw. gehört werden sollte.


----------



## zerix (11. Oktober 2019)

Snugel hat gesagt.:


> Nun was wir hier tun ist nicht hacken, sondern konstrucktiv kritik Äußern. So sehe ich das.



@Snugel
Das hat nichts mit hacken zu tun. Viele (nicht alle) beschweren sich meist wegen der Bedienung, weil sie sich einfach mit der Software nicht auskennen und sagen deshalb, das sie schlecht ist. Die Bedienung ist aber eben nicht schlecht, nur weil man sie nicht kennt.



Snugel hat gesagt.:


> Viel mehr sollte sich bei einer solchen diskusion der Fokus darauf legen, was für die Endanwender am benutzerfreundlichsten ist. Es gibt Trendsetter. Das heist aber nicht das der Trend dann auch eine Art neuer Standard würde. Aber wenn es quasi Standard ist, ohne das er es ist, dann verwirrd man die Nutzer mit abweichenden Wegen.



Kommerzielle Software ist der Standard aufgrund der Bedienung, sondern der Support ist das Wichtige. Viele OpenSource Software kann locker mit kommerzieller Software mithalten.
Vergleicht man mal erfolgreiche kommerzielle Software, gibt es da auch keine einheitliche Bedienung, also warum sollte sich OpenSource Software an einer kommerziellen Software orientieren. 

Benutzerfreundlichkeit ist nicht unbedingt, wie schnell finde ich eine Option bei Software B wenn ich Software A  kenne, meist ist aber das so oder ähnlich die Argumentation. Der wichtigste Punkt, aber fast immer vernachlässigte Punkt ist, wie schnell kann ich mein Ziel erreichen, wenn ich mich mit dem Produkt auskenne. 
Wenn ich ein Ziel recht schnell erreichen kann, weil die Bedienung der Software auf diese Arbeitsschritte ausgelegt ist, ist das sehr benutzerfreundlich.



Snugel hat gesagt.:


> Nur weil sich jemand wagt etwas zu sagen, was nicht unbedingt auf anklang stößt, bedeutet das nicht, dass dieser jemand nicht doch recht haben kann bzw. gehört werden sollte.



Das Problem ist, dass viele die nicht auf Anklang stoßen meinen, dass sie Recht haben, weil sie es sind, die es sagen. Ich sage nicht, dass es bei dir so ist, aber gerade bei UI und Bedienung gibt es unbedingt Recht haben.



Snugel hat gesagt.:


> Defacto ist es doch so: OS ist nicht schlecht aber zu großen Teilen sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig in der Handhabung. Grade in Zeiten wie diesen, ist es wichtig, dass man kurze umgewöhnungszeiten hat.


Klar "Time is Money", aber auch die Platzhirsche (Windows und macOS) bei den Betriebssystem sind unterschiedlich zu bedienen und erfordern Einarbeitung. Ein Windows Systemadministrator, braucht ohne Kenntnisse von den anderen Systemen, bei Linux und macOS eine vergleichbar lange Einarbeitung. Linux ist auch zum großen Teil nicht kompliziert zu bedienen, sondern man muss leider oft auf Bastellösungen zurückgreifen, weil Software oder Hardwarehersteller die Software nicht für Linux bereitstellen und dann fängt es an komplizierter zu werden. Hat man lange Linux genutzt oder fast ausschließlich Linux genutzt, ist Windows beispielsweise auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Das ganze ist keine Kritik an dir, sondern eher ein Kritik an der generellen Situation und ich wollte auch mal zum Nachdenken anregen.


----------



## Snugel (12. Oktober 2019)

zerix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Snugel
> Das hat nichts mit hacken zu tun. Viele (nicht alle) beschweren sich meist wegen der Bedienung, weil sie sich einfach mit der Software nicht auskennen und sagen deshalb, das sie schlecht ist. Die Bedienung ist aber eben nicht schlecht, nur weil man sie nicht kennt.



@zerix 
Das mit dem hacken habe ich erwähnt, da du das Wort "rumgehacken" im Beitrag #9 erwähnt hast. Aus dem grund habe ich versucht den Wortlaut aufzugreifen.
Das es prinzipiell mit rumgehacken nichts zu tun hat, ist klar.



zerix hat gesagt.:


> Kommerzielle Software ist der Standard aufgrund der Bedienung, sondern der Support ist das Wichtige. Viele OpenSource Software kann locker mit kommerzieller Software mithalten.
> Vergleicht man mal erfolgreiche kommerzielle Software, gibt es da auch keine einheitliche Bedienung, also warum sollte sich OpenSource Software an einer kommerziellen Software orientieren.
> 
> Benutzerfreundlichkeit ist nicht unbedingt, wie schnell finde ich eine Option bei Software B wenn ich Software A  kenne, meist ist aber das so oder ähnlich die Argumentation. Der wichtigste Punkt, aber fast immer vernachlässigte Punkt ist, wie schnell kann ich mein Ziel erreichen, wenn ich mich mit dem Produkt auskenne.
> Wenn ich ein Ziel recht schnell erreichen kann, weil die Bedienung der Software auf diese Arbeitsschritte ausgelegt ist, ist das sehr benutzerfreundlich.



Es mag sein, dass dem so ist, dass will ich nicht bestreiten. Was scheinbar viele nicht in die Denkweise einbeziehen, ist der Punkt, ab wann das frustrationslimit des Nutzers erreicht ist. Bei Internetseiten oder Apps liegt die Grenze bei teils 0.5 ms Reaktionszeit. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle, ob das aus Nutzersicht realistisch machbar ist. Vielmehr ist es so, dass eine Seite dann entweder nicht mehr oder nur noch dann aufgerufen wird, wenn es sein muss.
Equivalent verhält es sich mit Software. So ich zumiendest aus meiner eigenen Perspektive beurteilen kann. Ich meine auch Rückschlüsse ziehen zu können, dass es beim großteil der anderen Nutzer ganz ähnlich oder gleich ist. Es mag sein, dass es Ausnahmen gibt. Vielleicht muss man sich nicht nach der Masse richten aber man sollte sich dann auch nicht beklagen, wenn konstrucktiv Kritik geübt wird. Die verwertung liegt dann nicht mehr in der Hand dessen, der Kritik geäußert hat. Viel mehr an dem der sie Verwerten kann/soll.
Ich will nicht wissen, wie oft ich schon mich selbst dabei erwischt habe, als sich solche unterbewussten denkweisen angenommen habe. Es ist aber ein Faktor der nicht vernachlässigt werden sollte, wenn man Benutzer gewinnen oder halten will.
Support hat mich persönlich noch nie interessiert. Denn ich vertrette die Ansicht (mag sein das es eine nicht so gute Ansicht ist), wenn ich Support benötige um eine Software bedinen zu können, ist sie nicht Nutzerfreundlich. So etwas akzeptiere ich max. bei hochspezialisierter Software aber nicht bei Software aus dem Alltag. Außerdem verschlingt dass noch mehr Zeit. Also genau so ein Punkt den es unbedingt zu vermeiden gilt. Selbsterklärend ist das Stichwort.
Was kommerzielle Software angeht, so meine ich zu erkennen, dass diese sich langsam aneinander anpassen was die Bedienung angeht. Bsp.: MS Office & Softmaker Office, Photoshop & Affinity Photo, Adobe Acrobat & Abbyy Fine Reader & PDF-Architekt etc. das sind nur einige die ich hier erwähnt habe. Das wird mehr. Man kann auf den Zug aufspringen oder ihn verpassen oder Trendsetter werden. Die drei Optionen gibt es.
Der Fokus sollte der Anwender sein und nicht die Orientierung an kommerzieller Software. Wenn der Anwender in seinem beruflichen Alltag mit kommerzieller Software konfrontiert ist und aus dem Grund seine Arbeitsfluss an diese Software anpasst, dann kann man das nur sehr schwer ändern. Entsprechend schwer ist es dann, Anklang für anders zu bedinede Software zu finden.



zerix hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist, dass viele die nicht auf Anklang stoßen meinen, dass sie Recht haben, weil sie es sind, die es sagen. Ich sage nicht, dass es bei dir so ist, aber gerade bei UI und Bedienung gibt es unbedingt Recht haben.



Diese Leute sind eventuell auch der Ansicht, dass sie ins Feuer gehen müssen, nur weil es ein Anderer getan hat.
Was die UI angeht, ist mein Standpunkt auf Grund der recherchen klar. Wer ein Produkt erfolgreich auf dem Mark platzieren will, muss mit der Masse gehen oder Trendsetter sein. Ersteres erreicht man nicht, wenn man eine Position eingenommen hat, von der man sich nicht lösen will, weil man sich zu sehr an bspw. an kommerzielle Software anlehnen könnte.
Trendsetter wird man nicht, wenn man nicht versucht, das Rad neu zu erfinden.



zerix hat gesagt.:


> Klar "Time is Money", aber auch die Platzhirsche (Windows und macOS) bei den Betriebssystem sind unterschiedlich zu bedienen und erfordern Einarbeitung. Ein Windows Systemadministrator, braucht ohne Kenntnisse von den anderen Systemen, bei Linux und macOS eine vergleichbar lange Einarbeitung. Linux ist auch zum großen Teil nicht kompliziert zu bedienen, sondern man muss leider oft auf Bastellösungen zurückgreifen, weil Software oder Hardwarehersteller die Software nicht für Linux bereitstellen und dann fängt es an komplizierter zu werden. Hat man lange Linux genutzt oder fast ausschließlich Linux genutzt, ist Windows beispielsweise auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.
> 
> Das ganze ist keine Kritik an dir, sondern eher ein Kritik an der generellen Situation und ich wollte auch mal zum Nachdenken anregen.



Alle Betriebssysteme haben unterschiede. Die einen sind intuitiv bedienbar, die anderen sind es nicht. Die, die es sind haben sehr viele anhänger die anderen nicht. Wie im Absatz oben schon gesagt:
Was die UI angeht, ist mein Standpunkt auf Grund der recherchen klar. Wer ein Produkt erfolgreich auf dem Mark platzieren will, muss mit der Masse gehen oder Trendsetter sein. Ersteres erreicht man nicht, wenn man eine Position eingenommen hat, von der man sich nicht lösen will, weil man sich zu sehr an bspw. an kommerzielle Software anlehnen könnte.
Trendsetter wird man nicht, wenn man nicht versucht, das Rad neu zu erfinden.

Persönlich nutze ich zwar auch verschiedene Linux Distributionen und Derivate (Debian, CentOS usw.) Man sollte aber nicht von "normal Anwedern" erwarten, dass Sie die Geduld mitbringen sich da ein zuarbeiten. Klar kann man sagen, dann haben diese Pech oder man versucht den Zug Zweigleisig fahren zu lassen.
Der nicht ganz driviale Unterschied ist, dass man von Administratoren erwarten kann das sie sich dahingehend weiterbilden, vieleicht auch noch bei sehr ambitionierten. Das kann man von "normalen Nutzern" nicht erwarten bzw. sollte man in der heutigen Zeit nicht. Mein anschaungsbild was die Menschheit angeht ist ziemlich abgestumpft. Ich erwarte heute eher entäuscht zu werden. Wenn es dann anders ist, ist es gut. Ich bin der Ansicht, dass die selbstverschuldete Unmündigkeit immer mehr gefördert wird. Egal von wem. Ob von der Politik oder von Unternehmen etc.
Die breite Masse ist so ..., dass Sie das nicht merkt. Die lassen sich lenken und leiten. Dann gibt es eine Handvoll anderer. Ich sage nur Sonnen- und Hölengleichnis.

*Ich habe es nicht als Kritik an mir aufgefasst. Danke für die klar stellung.*

Vielmehr will ich versuchen das ein Umdenken stattfinden sollte. OpenSource könnte soviel interessanter in alltäglichen und eventuell beruflichen Situationen sein, wenn man auf die Nutzer hört.
Wenn 10% rufen das ist gut und 90% sagen, dass ist nicht mein Ding, dann sollte unbedingt ein Nachdenken bei den Entwicklern stattfinden, wenn diese wollen, dass die Nutzeranzahl steigt.
Klar kann man jetzt sagen, weil 10% der Masse sagen springe nicht ins Feuer und die Anderen springe rein, muss das nicht bedeuten dass man es tun sollte. Aber wir sind Menschen und sind in der Lage die Situationen zu beurteilen und differenzieren zu können. Wenn sich also ein größerer Absatz im Sinne von Downloads erziehlen lässt, weil man auf die 90% hört, dann kommt es darauf an, wie man die Aussage verwertet und vor allem was steht zwischen den Zeilen.
90% könnten sich vorstellen, auf OS zu wechseln, wenn die Bedienung anders ist. Hier muss man sich als entwickler fragen, liege ich mit meiner Ansicht richtig, wenn ich einfach sage, "Nein, tue ich nicht". Dann ist die Schlussfolgerung klar, die 90% werden nicht wechseln. Wenn ich auf die 90% eingehe, dann besteht das sehr große Potentzial, dass es passiert, das weitere 10-20% im bestenfall alle wechseln.
Wenn ich es hingegen nicht tue, dann passiert eben nichts als logische konsiquentz.


----------



## zerix (12. Oktober 2019)

@Snugel 


Snugel hat gesagt.:


> Was kommerzielle Software angeht, so meine ich zu erkennen, dass diese sich langsam aneinander anpassen was die Bedienung angeht. Bsp.: MS Office & Softmaker Office, Photoshop & Affinity Photo, Adobe Acrobat & Abbyy Fine Reader & PDF-Architekt etc. das sind nur einige die ich hier erwähnt habe. Das wird mehr. Man kann auf den Zug aufspringen oder ihn verpassen oder Trendsetter werden



Schau dir mal die Software an, die du hier vergleichst, eine meist professionelle Software (teure Software), und dann die Software für Heimanwender (günstigere Software) von denen es verdammt viele gibt. Irgendwie müssen sie die Software an den Mann bekommen, deshalb wird das Bedienkonzept kopiert. 
Wenn du Software vergleichst, die eher als gleichwertig anzusehen ist, wie bspw macOS oder Windows, siehst du unterschiedliche Bedienkonzepte und beide funktionieren.
Nur weil eine Software verbreitet ist, heißt es nicht, dass sie sich gut bedienen lässt, sondern nur, dass sich viele bereits eingearbeitet haben. 
OpenSource Software hat meist nicht das Bedürfnis Trendsetter oder Markführer zu werden. Denn meist liegt tatsächlich die Effizienz, wie ich oben erwähnt hatte. Nur weil Nutzer keine Zeit haben oder keine Lust sich in ein Programm einzuarbeiten, muss ja nicht das ganze Bedienkonzept an andere Software angepasst werden.

Ich nutze Gentoo und awesome wm oder i3 als Window Manager. awesome wm hat gar nicht darauf abgesehen von der breiten Masse bedient werden zu können stylisch auszusehen. Ein Windows oder Mac User könnte damit nicht auf Anhieb umgehen. Aber hat man sich mal eingearbeitet, kann man sehr effizient arbeiten, effizienter als mit Windows oder macOS. 

OpenSource Software, die versucht die breite Masse zu erreichen, passt sich an, siehe Firefox, Chrome oder ähnliche Software. Sie ähneln sich immer mehr.
Wenn eine OpenSource Software das aber nicht möchte, ist es mehr als legitim. Das heißt nicht, dass die UI dann schlecht ist oder benutzerunfreundlich, sondern auf ihren Zweck angepasst. 
User die stylische Software möchten oder eine Software, die genau wie eine andere Software funktioniert, sind dann nicht die Zielgruppe. 

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Snugel (13. Oktober 2019)

@Sempervivum 
Natürlich hast du recht, wenn du sagst, wenn die Masse das Ziel passt sich Software mehr an. Natürlich hast du recht, wenn du sagst, dass das Bedienkonzept kopiert wird. Wenn awesome wm nicht darauf Wert legt von der Breitenmasse bedient werden zu können, ist das auch in Ordnung.

Wir reden hier auch nicht von Exoten-Software, sodern von Software für den alltäglichen gebrauch. Egal ob kommerziell genutzt (Office-Suite) oder privat für das Hobby (Bildbearbeitung Office etc.) oder eben für das private Büro.

Was nicht in Ordnung geht, finde ich zumindest, wenn sich eine Software als alternative zu kommerzieller Software sieht (OpenOffice, LibreOffice etc.) und diese dann ein feedback bekommt was nicht gut ausgeht, weil bsp. die UI nicht Userfreundlich ist, dann wurde hier nicht Gründlich vorarbeit geleistet. Den Usern eine alternative zu bieten die keine ist, ist eine Entwicklung vorbei vom Benutzer. Hier wurde zu wenig recherchiert bzw. im nachgang zuwenig auf die User gehört.
Man hört zuhauf, wo sich Software auf dem Markt zu positionieren versucht. Nur einige wenige bsp. vorneweg:
GIMP - Wikibooks, GIMP - Webpräsentz,
OpenOffice - Produktvorstellung
Das sind nicht viele Produkte die ich hier aufzähle aber alle haben eins Gemeinsam, entweder sie Versprechen leicht zu bedienen zu sein. So z.B. ein Zitat von OpenOffice:
_"Apache OpenOffice is easy to use:

    The software looks and feels familiar and is instantly usable by anyone who has used a competitive product
    It's easy to change to Apache OpenOffice - the software reads all major competitors' files
    Few language barriers - if it's not yet available in your language, the chances are it will be soon
    Apache OpenOffice is supported by a global community of friendly volunteers, happy to provide assistance to    newcomers and advanced users alike

Apache OpenOffice is free software:

    You may download Apache OpenOffice completely free of any license fees
    Install it on as many PCs as you like
    Use it for any purpose - private, educational, government and public administration, commercial...
    Pass on copies free of charge to family, friends, students, employees, etc."_
Quelle: Apache OpenOffice Product Description - 13.10.2019

Ein weiteres Zitat:
_"GIMP kann inzwischen mit sehr teuren kommerziellen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen in vielen Bereichen ohne Weiteres konkurrenzieren."_
GIMP – Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbücher - 13.10.2019 Unter der Überschrift "Wovon handelt dieses Buch?" Absatz 2, 1. Satz

Zugegeben und zu meiner schande, bei GIMP steht in "vielen Bereichen", dennoch sind die Ambitionen dieses Projekts klar erkennbar aus dem ersten Satz. Sie wollen sich als Konkurenz platzieren.

Die Programme können zwar vom Funktionsumfang mithalten,nicht aber von der Bedinbarkeit (viel, viel Zeit zu investieren) und der Nutzerfreundlichkeit. Frustrationsgrad kommt hier ins Spiel.
Vorteile sind oft, das OS meist viele Datei-Formate unterstützt, gleiche oder in bestimmten Fällen teilweise mehr Funktionen (RawTherapie) hat.
Aber "easy to use" gilt erst nach der einarbeitung. Was GIMP angeht gilt für mich Funktionsmäßig ja, aber bedintechnisch nein. Ist zu weit entfernt von den Benutzern.


----------



## Technipion (13. Oktober 2019)

Snugel hat gesagt.:


> Was nicht in Ordnung geht, finde ich zumindest, wenn sich eine Software als alternative zu kommerzieller Software sieht (OpenOffice, LibreOffice etc.) und diese dann ein feedback bekommt was nicht gut ausgeht, weil bsp. die UI nicht Userfreundlich ist, dann wurde hier nicht Gründlich vorarbeit geleistet.


@Snugel es steht dir frei selbst ein OpenSource Projekt aus dem Boden zu stampfen und es ganz nach deinen Wünschen optisch aufzupeppen.




zerix hat gesagt.:


> Ich nutze Gentoo und awesome wm oder i3 als Window Manager.


Das klingt so als hättest du echt Ahnung. Lass mich dir darum bitte einen gut gemeinten Ratschlag für den weiteren Verlauf der Diskussion geben: Deine Zeit ist sehr wertvoll. Manchmal erreicht man einen Punkt bei dem man sich trotz aller Bemühungen in einer ausweglosen Situation verzettelt. Es ist dann meist das beste einfach aufzugeben


----------



## Snugel (13. Oktober 2019)

Technipion hat gesagt.:


> @Snugel es steht dir frei selbst ein OpenSource Projekt aus dem Boden zu stampfen und es ganz nach deinen Wünschen optisch aufzupeppen.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie ich dich verstehen soll.

Für den Fall, dass es darum geht, mir aufzuzeigen was für Mühen damit verbunden sind, sei dir sicher, ich bin mir dessen bewusst.
Ich bin mir sicher, wenn jemand versucht ein Produkt auf den Marktzubringen, was konkurenzfähig sein soll, gehört dazu eine Marksanalyse + eine Entscheidungsmatrix was dafür oder dagegen spricht. Ab wann wird ein Produkt konkurenzfähig, welche KO-Kriterien gibt es?
Wenn ich etwas mache, mache ich es, weil ich 100% dahinter stehe und mir bewusst bin, was auf mich zu kommt. Verspüre ich den gringsten zweifel an meiner Projektzuneigung, dann beginne ich es erst garnicht.

In jedem Fall werde ich, weil es meine privatzeit ist, diese anders verplanen. Ich bin beruflich sehr ausgelastet. Meine übrige Zeit ist meiner Familie zugeteilt. Das kann jeder für sich entscheiden. Die Entwickler machen das auch nach freien ermessen. Wenn es in die Richtung geht, dass ich undankbar sei, dann hast du den bisherigen Text falsch interpretiert. Ich Zeige schwächen auf, was nicht heißt, dass ich OS nicht gut finde. Ich finde die Idee gut aber die Umsetzung weist verbesserungspotenzial auf. Das man mich hier nicht faslch versteht, kommerzielle Software weist auch schwächen auf und bietet mitunter verbesserungspotenzial.



Technipion hat gesagt.:


> @SnugelDas klingt so als hättest du echt Ahnung. Lass mich dir darum bitte einen gut gemeinten Ratschlag für den weiteren Verlauf der Diskussion geben: Deine Zeit ist sehr wertvoll. Manchmal erreicht man einen Punkt bei dem man sich trotz aller Bemühungen in einer ausweglosen Situation verzettelt. Es ist dann meist das beste einfach aufzugeben



Ich weis nicht wo es ausweglos sein soll? Bitte sag mir das. Wir diskutieren freudig und sehr konstruktiv. Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.
Wenn es dazu führt, dass sich etwas bei der entwicklung von OS ändert, dann investiere ich Zeit. Ich habe auch interesse daran, dass sich OS weiterentwickelt. Mir geht es darum aufzuzeigen wo es hängt und was geändert werden sollte, damit es funktioniert.
Ob die entsprechenden Personengruppen das zu verwerten wissen, dass liegt nicht in meiner Hand. Man kann natürlich auch die Augen verschließen und sagen ok, alle OS-Software ist perfekt sie wird ein selbstläufer.

Lange Pause!

Wird sie nicht, wenn man nicht versucht mit Kritik umzugehen. Natürlich weis ich zu Wertschätzen das andere Leute die privat Zeit dafür Opfern. Die machen das aus freien Stücken und ist jedem seins. Wie gesagt, wenn ich mich einer Sache verschreibe, dann 100%. Halbe Sachen gibt es nicht.

*Ich bin der Ansicht, das Ihr mich derzeit missversteht. Kann das sein?*

Es scheint mir eine Art PingPong zu werden. Dabei versuche ich nur aufzuzeigen, wo verbessert werden könnte. Ob das gemacht wird oder nicht, liegt nicht in meiner Hand.

Was meine Äußerungen angeht, sage ich nur:
Lieber äußere ich Kritik auch wenn nicht gewünscht und nehme in Kauf das sich etwas Verbessert, als einfach etwas unausgesprochen zu lassen und in Kauf zu nehmen, dass sich etwas nicht weiter entwickelt.

Schönen Sonntag noch .


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. Oktober 2019)

Snugel hat gesagt.:


> ch bin der Ansicht, das Ihr mich derzeit missversteht. Kann das sein?


Hier ist ein (bisher) stiller Leser, der dich sehr gut versteht. 
Menschen sind ausgesprochen unterschiedlich, in manchen Situationen wird das eben sehr deutlich.
Genauso, wie Software zur Serververwaltung so ausgelegt sein sollte, dass sie einem Systemadministrator und seinem Workflow entgegen kommt, muss auch eine Software für audiovisuell Kreative so angelegt sein, dass sie der Denkweise und den bevorzugten Workflows der Nutzer entgegenkommt.
Ein Software-Entwickler mag extrem talentiert sein, die kniffligsten Programmier-Aufgabenstellungen mit den unterschiedlichsten Entwicklungsumgebungen lösen zu können. Ein Grafiker/Bildbearbeiter mag extrem talentiert sein, die ausgefeiltesten und ansprechendsten Logos, Animationen, Illustrationen oder Fotos zu erstellen ... Der Grafiker kann aber leider nicht sein eigenes Tool (oder gar eine Systemadministrations-Software) programmieren und der Programmierer kann seine Software nicht in eine funktionale UND ansprechende Bedienoberfläche für audiovisuell Kreative packen.
Adobe hat über die Jahrzehnte sehr viel investiert, um einerseits Grafiker/Fotografen/Illustratoren zu verstehen und andererseits seine Programmierer und UI-Designer dahin zu bringen, dass sie auf die Wünsche und Anforderungen der Zielgruppe hinarbeiten.
Serif Affinity Photo macht sich diese Erfahrung seines Konkurrenten und die bewährten und erprobten Bedienkonzepte von Photoshop zu eigen und hat damit (aus gutem Grund) beachtlichen Erfolg.

Die Position "na dann lern bitteschön einfach um" ist da nicht zielführend. Ein Systemadministrator, der seit vielen Jahren die Kommandozeile effektiv und professionell nutzt, wird eine schicke Bedienoberfläche vermutlich auch als unflexibel und wenig hilfreich empfinden. Und das ist auch ok, genauso wie ein professioneller Grafiker eben seine Tools auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise bevorzugt.

Ich habe auch in den letzten 20+ Jahren alles Mögliche ausprobiert, auch mehrfach (u.a. Gimp und Blender) und bin damit nie warm geworden. Ich hab meinen Frieden damit gefunden, dass meine Hirnwindungen nicht für diese Tools gemacht sind. Und ich habe weder die Absicht, noch die Veranlassung, an meinen Hirnwindungen etwas zu ändern. Sie funktionieren (für mich) tadellos, hehe.


----------



## zerix (13. Oktober 2019)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Die Position "na dann lern bitteschön einfach um" ist da nicht zielführend. Ein Systemadministrator, der seit vielen Jahren die Kommandozeile effektiv und professionell nutzt, wird eine schicke Bedienoberfläche vermutlich auch als unflexibel und wenig hilfreich empfinden. Und das ist auch ok, genauso wie ein professioneller Grafiker eben seine Tools auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise bevorzugt.


Stimmt, aber ein Systemadministrator wird nicht die "Linux Entwickler" anschreiben und sagen, macht das doch wie in Windows, euer System ist benutzerunfreundlich. Aber genau dies tun viele Nutzer, die irgendwie die sehr teure kostenpflichtige Version kennengelernt haben und dann privat sich eine OpenSource Software anschauen.
Dann kommt meist als Argument, dass das ja gar nicht wie die kommerzielle Software funktioniert und die Software ist ja gar nicht bedienbar und das wird dann so als Schwäche interpretiert ohne einen Blick auf die Benutzergruppe zu werfen.
Ich kann mit Photoshop genau wie mit Gimp Fotos bearbeiten oder mit Window und Linux einen PC betreiben, das macht sie aber nicht zu gleicher Software und müssen schon nicht gleich funktionieren.
Ein Motorrad und ein Auto können auch beide fahren und bringen mich von A nach B, dennoch sind die Bedienkonzepte komplett unterschiedlich und haben eine unterschiedliche Zielgruppe. Und dennoch könnte ich ein Motorrad als Alternative zum Auto nehmen. Aber keiner käme auf die Idee ein Motorrad als benutzerunfreundlich zu beschimpfen, weil man damit umkippen kann.  Oder die Hersteller unflexibel zu nennen, weil sie nicht auf den Kundenwunsch eingehen 4 Räder und ein Dach dran zu bauen, weil sich das bei einem Auto ja bewehrt hat. Dieses Verständnis ist leider bei Software leider nicht vorhanden.
Genau so kann man einen Vergleich zwischen einem Smart und einem Transporter ziehen.
Es sind zwar etwas krassere Vergleiche, aber sie machen vielleicht deutlich was ich versucht habe oben zu erklären.



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe auch in den letzten 20+ Jahren alles Mögliche ausprobiert, auch mehrfach (u.a. Gimp und Blender) und bin damit nie warm geworden. Ich hab meinen Frieden damit gefunden, dass meine Hirnwindungen nicht für diese Tools gemacht sind. Und ich habe weder die Absicht, noch die Veranlassung, an meinen Hirnwindungen etwas zu ändern. Sie funktionieren (für mich) tadellos, hehe.



Muss man ja auch nicht. Es gibt aber auch sicher Personen, die besser mit Gimp oder Blender klar kommen, als mit den kommerziellen Produkten.



			
				Snugel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lieber äußere ich Kritik auch wenn nicht gewünscht und nehme in Kauf das sich etwas Verbessert, als einfach etwas unausgesprochen zu lassen und in Kauf zu nehmen, dass sich etwas nicht weiter entwickelt.


@Snugel
Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge kann und sollte man äußern. Allerdings sollte man es dann aber auch nicht als negativ auffassen, wenn das nicht so angenommen wird wie gewünscht, da vielleicht der eigene Blickpunkt ein anderer ist, als die des Entwicklers oder der Zielgruppe. Eine Verbesserung in Richtung des eigenen Blickpunktes kann zur Verschlechterung des eigentlichen Produkts führen. 

Was deine Zitate angeht:
Nur weil OpenOffice anders zu bedienen ist, als MS Office, heißt es nicht, dass es nicht Easy-to-Use ist. Selbst MS Office hat versucht neue Bedienkonzepte einzuführen, welche kritisiert wurden und dennoch wurden sie später angenommen, weil man sich umgewöhnen musste, aber bei OpenSource verlangt man, dass es sich ändert.
Was Gimp angeht, kann es von den Funktionen her mit kommerzieller Software konkurrieren (ein Motorrad auch mit "vielen" Funktionen des Autos), das kann Linux mit Windows auch, oder macOS mit Windows. Beim mac verlangt aber auch keiner, dass es funktioniert wie Windows oder umgedreht. Es gibt Nutzer denen gefällt Windows und es gibt Nutzer denen gefällt macOS. Es gibt Nutzer denen gefällt Linux. Es gibt Nutzer denen gefällt Photoshop und es gibt Nutzer denen gefällt Gimp.


----------



## Snugel (14. Oktober 2019)

Technipion hat gesagt.:


> Ich persönlich stehe ja total auf GIMP. Es hat einen schlechten Ruf weil es OpenSource ist (und kostenlose Software kann ja gar nicht gut sein... ), aber ich verwende es seit vielen Jahren und bin begeistert vom Funktionsumfang. Seit ein paar Monaten versuchen sich die Entwickler an einer GPU-Beschleunigung, und auf meinem Rechner läuft damit beinahe alles in Echtzeit.
> Außerdem lässt es sich durch unzählige Extensions und Plugins erweitern. Es gibt beinahe nichts, was man nicht tun könnte.
> 
> Ich bin allerdings kein Profi. Ich habe zwar schon das ein oder andere Wunder mit GIMP vollbracht, setze es aber wie gesagt nicht hauptberuflich ein. Ob es sich für den individuellen professionellen Workflow eignet, muss daher jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Das Gute ist: Weil GIMP OpenSource ist, kann man es sich einfach schnell downloaden und testen: GIMP - GNU Image Manipulation Program
> ...



Für mich war dieser Beitrag inizial mich dazu zu äußern. Man tut immer so, als ob OS schlecht wäre weil es OS ist. Ich wollte dem entgegenwirken und sagen wo mit an sicherheitgrenzender wahrscheinlichkeit die meisten Nutzer ein Problem haben. Konnte nicht ahnen das es so aus den Fugen gerät bzw. alles so missverstanden wird. Liegt mit sicherheit auch an meiner Ausdrucksweise.
Der letzte Satz von Technipion.


> (Für mich gab es daher nie den Bedarf mir PhotoShop oder ähnliches zu kaufen)


Das ist aus seiner sicht so. Aber die Breite Maße tut es nicht, weil das Bedienkonzept ... ist.
Was hier passiert ist doch nichts anderes, als was ich versuche zu sagen, was OS angeht. Wenn Technipion sagt, dass er keinen Badearf habe kommerzielle Software zu kaufen, weil im GIMP alles mitbringt, ist es legitim zu sagen, was für andere Benutzer eben inakzeptabel ist.
Eine verbesserung könnte schon sein, wenn man ein Umfragesystem für OS einrichtet, wo benutzer Ihre Wünsche äusßern konnen. So kann zielgerichteter Entwickelt werden, um die einzelnen Zielegruppen oder Absätzen zu erreichen bzw. als konkurenz zu irgendetwas werden.
Kritisieren bedeutet perse erstmal nichts schlimmes, die Frage ist wie etwas Kritisiert wird. Soweit ich das hier beurteile ist es konstrucktiv. Ich fasse Kritik als das Potenzial auf mich verbessern zu können und einer Breiteren Masße besser zu entsprechen.
Wen OS keinen bedarf hat irgendwelche Nutzer anzusprechen, wieso werden dann Funktionen hinzugefügt oder doch mal anpassungen am Erscheinungsbild vorgenommen? Man könnte es auch auf einem status quo belassen, ohne weitere anpassungen vorzunehmen.
Wenn ich erkenne, dass ich mit einer änderung mein Ziel erreiche, egal welcher natur das Ziel ist, dann tue ich das.


----------



## zerix (14. Oktober 2019)

@Snugel
Ich wollte auch nicht, dass es so ausartet. 
Warum ich mich eingeschaltet hatte war, dass ständig von verbessern gesprochen wird. Ich will darauf hinaus, nur weil Nutzer wollen, dass etwas eingeführt wird, was eine andere Software so tut, ist das nicht unbedingt verbessern, das würde nämlich bedeuten, dass die eine Software es schlecht macht, was aber nicht unbedingt der Fall ist.
Windows hat eine Startmenü, macOS nicht. Zu fordern das bei macOS einzuführen, würde es nicht unbedingt verbessern.
Oder um mein Beispiel vom letzten Post aufzugreifen. Motorräder und Autos werden auch ständig verbessert, dennoch bleiben ihre Bedienkonzepte unterschiedlich.



> Das ist aus seiner sicht so. Aber die Breite Maße tut es nicht, weil das Bedienkonzept ... ist.


Die breite Masse sind Firmen, die Support benötigen. Da musst du nicht von dir ausgehen, weil du den Support nicht benötigst. Zum Support zählt auch, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert, nicht nur die Bedienung. Weil es viele einsetzen, existieren auch mehr Tutorials, was die Einarbeitung erleichtert, das hat alles nichts mit dem Bedienkonzept zu tun. Das bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass das Bedienkonzept bei Gimp schlecht ist. Es ist erstmal nur für dich schlecht, weil du dich nicht damit auskennst oder weil zu deiner Arbeitsweise die andere Bedienung eher passt.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Oktober 2019)

zerix hat gesagt.:


> Zielgruppe


Genau hier ist das Problem. Gimp möchte eine Software für Grafik-Designer, Illustratoren und Fotografen sein. Diese Berufsbilder sind also explizit Zielgruppe ... Hobby-Pixelschubser, die ihre Freizeit-Schnappschüsse oder Tischkarten für das Hochzeitsessen gestalten und editieren, sind nicht so explizit erwähnt (aber natürlich herzlich eingeladen, es trotzdem zu nutzen). 
Unabhängig davon finde ich es etwas befremdlich, dass Snugel ein wenig als Einzelschicksal gestempelt wird. Er ist aber bei Weitem nicht alleine. Es gibt gute Gründe, warum Gimp es in all den Jahren nicht geschafft hat, im professionellen Bereich zumindest eine messbare Verbreitung zu finden. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Affinity Photo in der kurzen Zeit seines Bestehens diesbezüglich schon weit an Gimp vorbeigezogen ist.

Spekulation:
Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn ein Teil des Problems eher darin begründet ist, dass man im Zusammenhang mit den audiovisuellen Software-Tools aus dem Open Source Bereich ständig auf Gegenwehr stößt. So wie es hier geradezu exemplarisch passiert. Diese Verteidigungshaltung ist sehr verbreitet, leider.

Außerdem:
Man muss nicht "großes Geld" in die Hand nehmen, um wirklich gute Tools zu erwerben. Es gibt tatsächlich ziemlich viel "brauchbare bis sehr gute" Software für den schmalen Geldbeutel. Von Affinity Photo (55 Euro) über Affinity Designer (55 Euro) bis hin zu Cockos Reaper (US$ 60) ... und auch Blackmagic Resolve (kostenlos oder 280 Euro) würde ich definitiv noch dazuzählen. Bei 3D wird es zugegebenermaßen schwierig, etwas "günstiges" im kommerziellen Bereich zu finden.

Es muss nicht alles immer kostenlos sein, insbesondere dann, wenn man die Werkzeuge dazu verwendet, selbst Geld zu verdienen. Aber es muss auch nicht immer alles ausgesprochen teuer sein. Und eigentlich ging es in diesem Thread ja ziemlich genau darum.


----------



## zerix (14. Oktober 2019)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Unabhängig davon finde ich es etwas befremdlich, dass Snugel ein wenig als Einzelschicksal gestempelt wird.



Wird er nicht, zumindest nicht von mir. Ich sage nur, dass eine Bedienung oder eine UI schlecht ist, nur weil man selbst oder eine Gruppe von Leuten damit nicht zurecht kommen. Linux ist auch nicht schlecht oder die Bedienung, nur weil eine sehr große Zahl von Menschen damit nicht zurecht kommen. Meiner Mutter, die nie einen Computer hatte und null Ahnung davon hat, habe ich beim ersten Computer Linux installiert und sie fand es einfacher zu bedienen als Windows.



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Affinity Photo in der kurzen Zeit seines Bestehens diesbezüglich schon weit an Gimp vorbeigezogen ist.



Das ist möglich, ich will auch nicht sagen, dass Affinity Photo schlecht ist. Ein großer Vorteil ist, dass es ähnlich wie Photoshop zu bedienen ist und viele das schon kennen. Wie gesagt, Menschen tun sich schwer in der Umgewöhnung. Warum gehen wohl fast alle großen Softwarehersteller hin und geben kostenlose oder sehr vergünstige Versionen an Studenten raus? Sie wollen, dass die Anfänger mit Ihrer Software beginnen und sich dort einarbeiten. Da der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist, kann man so leicht Kunden binden und zur Verbreitung der eigenen Software beitragen.

Ich sage nur, eine Bedienung ist nicht unbedingt schlecht, nur weil Nutzer, die Software A kennen und lieben, Software B nicht bedienen können.



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt gute Gründe, warum Gimp es in all den Jahren nicht geschafft hat, im professionellen Bereich zumindest eine messbare Verbreitung zu finden.



Ein auch guter Grund ist der Support. Ich habe mich schon mit vielen Verantwortlichen unterhalten und die hauptsächliche Begründung war der fehlende Support, dass keine OpenSource Software eingesetzt wird. Ein weitere Grund warum Gimp nicht im professionellen Bereich verbreitet ist, liegt in der Tatsache, dass Gimp noch gar nicht lange CYMK unterstützt, das im professionellen Bereich aber durchaus wichtig ist. 

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------

